# Polystyrene Base Nightmare



## Aronnie (1 Mar 2015)

Hi

Just built my cabinet and placed the polystyrene sheet in between the tank and stand and even though the packaging said 50mm in width (same depth as my tank), it looks to me like it is about 48mm. My question is, does this really matter? I have attached a photo to give an idea of how much my tank overhangs.










I have had a nightmare over the last few weeks, sourcing different types of things to put underneath but I just end up throwing them away! Thought I sussed it by buying polystyrene wallpaper lining but seems like I may be back to square one!

Thanks

Aron


----------



## alto (1 Mar 2015)

Not sure what your expectations are for this polystyrene, but it is no where near the density/shock absorption of the purpose sold matting ... doesn't mean it can't be used, just be aware of why some foams are better at shock absorption than others  (not only initial density but also longevity of the foam type).

When you look at traditional tank build, the upright panels act as main supports, leaving a certain "flex" in that suspended bottom panel, with the newer tank systems, that frame edging is gone & support is shared across the bottom & uprights with a layer of "flexible" foam underneath.
Of course many people will say that they keep all glass tanks with no foam or whatever cheap foam was at hand, without issue ... I look at the water volume & imagine the flood & go the other direction - the most expensive purposed matting is cheaper than what I'd pay out to rent that carpet vac, nevermind the labour 

Sorry forgot to mention, that slight degree of overhang wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Aronnie (1 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the reply, very helpful. I definitely do not want to be swimming with the fish, that's for sure! Can you advise on any manufacturers that will do a mat size of 900mmx500mm please?


----------



## bogwood (1 Mar 2015)

Oh dear.
Ive been in similar situations over the years. And have never proceeded to fill the aquarium until the  cabinet, and cushioning material match, or exceed the tank base.
From my early days with angle iron stands i have always considered support at the edges Essential.


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

Hi, kiddies play mats or camping bed rolls are fine and are also more aesthetically pleasing than plain old poly.  If you have your tank perfectly level the load will spead evenly.  I've only used thin foam neopreme style stuff under the tank it's very tarty and goes in noticed unlike my last tank with a camping matt which I ran black electrical tape around it as I didn't like the green.


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

I think it was 6mm thick.  It hasn't visible compressed at all yet.  if you don't like the polly I'd change it now as you know it's a pig once you've filled it.  



   you can see why I put electrical tape round it it was a bit in your face


----------



## alto (1 Mar 2015)

A quick search of TGM gives you this product  - I'd call & ask about manufacturer & product specifications 
(are they as "good" as ADA type, maybe, it depends on the material/manufacture)


----------



## Edvet (1 Mar 2015)

I have always used polystyrene, basically 1 cm would be enough, it's just there to make sure the presure doesn't peak anywhere. I wouldn't like the overhang, altough it probably will be solid enough.You could get a 1 cm hardwood plywood sheet of the correct size and put that under the polystyrene.


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

I paid under £3 for two pieces of the stuff under my tank. 450mmx450mm from a foam factory where the cut the blocks.  For stuff not quite as good quality from an aquatics place in black would have cost around £15 to get the width.


----------



## Aronnie (1 Mar 2015)

Thanks everyone, just found an old 6mm camping mat in the cupboard so might use that. My only concern is that the warranty is only valid if the tank is placed on a 10mm sheet of polystyrene but I think I am going to give up trying to find places that do it that thin!


----------



## Edvet (1 Mar 2015)

Did you try the DIY builders store?


----------



## kirk (1 Mar 2015)

Yes aronnie, but should the worst happen.........it was on the poly base wasn't it  if you cabinet has no imperfections is perfectly smooth you will be ok.  If the camping matt has been used check it thoroughly for any grit or stones.


----------



## Aronnie (1 Mar 2015)

Think I went to every DIY store near me and also rang up the ones that were too far. Smallest I could get was 25mm! I also emailed a polystyrene company about 5 mins from my house in Manchester but they never got back to me. To save me from having a panic attack I may just buy the one from TGM for £16 and cut it to size. My next mission is trying to shimmy the left hand side of my DIY Ada cabinet. Thinks it's out from left to right about 2/3mm. Think it's been about 3months since I bought the the tank. Just want to get it set up now ha


----------



## Aronnie (1 Mar 2015)

Just a quick one please - if I was to put two pieces of polystyrene under the tank next to each other would this be ok or would it cause a weak point in the glass where the two pieces meet?

Thanks


----------



## Chris Jackson (1 Mar 2015)

2 bits butted up side by side is fine..Enjoy


----------



## Aronnie (1 Mar 2015)

Perfect! Thanks


----------

